# 1956 Chrysler 300B chopped Hot Rod



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

In my last thread I showed how I made heavy alterations on my 300B. Now the model is completed and it turned out just the way I had dreamed it would. The tail end is reduced, the front redesigned and the roof lowered. Paint is Aero Color acrylic with 30% metallic. Towards the bottom I made it fade into metallic black. Clear coat is Tamiya with a good polish in the end. The window frames are with bare metal in black, otherwise only little chrome with bare metal and Molotow. Exhaust pipes are leading out of the fenders. The grill is out of spar bumper parts.




































I kept the big block engine, but just about everything else is customized. The scoop is made of sheet styrene and covered with bare metal.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Superbly executed! 🤙 


HTPOTD by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

amazing execution. should be a show winner


----------

